# Hello from NC



## belew (Feb 16, 2014)

I'm new to beekeeping and taking a course from the local beekeeping association. They assign us a mentor and i hope to get hooked up with one that treats naturally. I'm trying to learn all I can on the web and from podcast just incase that's not an option.


----------



## Belewsboy (Jun 6, 2012)

Howdy neighbor! Welcome to Beesource!


----------



## Teal (Jan 30, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## NewJoe (Jul 1, 2012)

welcome from NC


----------



## SDiver40 (Apr 14, 2013)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## dadandsonsbees (Jan 25, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Reg (Jan 28, 2014)

Hello belew. Welcome


----------



## canoemaker (Feb 19, 2011)

Welcome aboard. I'm just north of you in Meadows of Dan, VA.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## heaflaw (Feb 26, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## belew (Feb 16, 2014)

Thanks, y'all


----------



## HIDDENHFARM (Jan 16, 2011)

Welcome from Olin NC.


----------



## Wadep4186 (Feb 8, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## herbcoop (Jun 2, 2011)

Welcome from Thomasville NC


----------

